# Synchroniser son google agenda avec entourage 2008



## aurel1987 (13 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous, voilà j'ai dit à peu prés tous dans le titre.

J'ai switché vers entourage 2008 y'a pas longtemps et j'aurai voulu savoir comment synchroniser mon google agenda sur entourage: c'est à dire lorsque je change quelque chose sur google agenda cela soit pris en compte sur entourage avec une synchronisation (que je déteste au niveau de l'agenda, mais je préfère avoir un outil où tout est un peu centralisé)

merki d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Aliboron (13 Octobre 2009)

aurel1987 a dit:


> j'aurais voulu savoir comment synchroniser mon google agenda sur entourage


Toutes les synchro d'Entourage se font via les outils système (par le biais d'une coche dans les préférences d'Entourage). Il te faut donc synchroniser Google Agenda avec iCal pour que ça se répercute dans Entourage.


----------



## aurel1987 (16 Octobre 2009)

Oui tout à fait il existe une synchronisation entourage vers ical mais c'est l'inverse que je voudrais (ical vers entourage), or apparement ca ne fonctionne que dans un seul sens (entourage==>ical)


----------



## Aliboron (16 Octobre 2009)

Non, pas du tout. Ça fonctionne dans les deux sens sans souci (sinon ce n'est plus de la synchro). Mais attention, ça ne fonctionne qu'avec le calendrier nommé "Entourage". 

Le seul truc bizarre, c'est la synchro avec l'iPhone : elle se fait bien avec iCal mais ne se répercute dans Entourage qu'après redémarrage, apparemment.



*Note du modo :* Un autre truc bizarre, c'est cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" que personne, ou peut s'en faut, ne lit avant d'ouvrir son topic &#8230; Dans le mauvais forum !

On déménage.


----------

